# WW 27 Days into flower



## PencilHead (Mar 27, 2009)

WW-27 days into flower


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 27, 2009)

Lookin' good!  What kind of WW do you have there?  Nirvana?  DP?  the original...what's-his/their-name?

Mine is about the same age as yours, but I got lots of popcorn buds that I am hoping will fill out and thicken in larger flowers in another 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 27, 2009)

looking good pencil


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 27, 2009)

Real nice ww, Pencil!


----------



## 420benny (Mar 27, 2009)

I like it! Did you trim it at all? Has a nice shape with many fatties.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 28, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Lookin' good! What kind of WW do you have there? Nirvana? DP? the original...what's-his/their-name?
> 
> Mine is about the same age as yours, but I got lots of popcorn buds that I am hoping will fill out and thicken in larger flowers in another 4-6 weeks.


 
I really don't know the strain and when I started this sport I thought WW is WW.  A buddy and I got the beans from marijuanaseeds.com.  I've got 4 WW, 2 crystal and one bagger.  Thanks.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 28, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I like it! Did you trim it at all? Has a nice shape with many fatties.


 
No trimming--it's my first crop so I didn't go fancy.  I've got 16 nice clones I'm trying my super-cropping technique on now.  Yeah, these babies have nice buds all over them.  Now the hard part--waiting until 8-9 weeks has passed.  Thanks.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, definite difference.

Supposedly DJ Short or Greenhouse created the WW and then others got hold of it and created their own versions:  DP, Nirvana, etc.

Greenhouse supposedly has 13%-14% THC and DP has 18%+.


----------



## imburne (Mar 29, 2009)

omg thats huge!


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 29, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Yes, definite difference.
> 
> Supposedly DJ Short or Greenhouse created the WW and then others got hold of it and created their own versions: DP, Nirvana, etc.
> 
> Greenhouse supposedly has 13%-14% THC and DP has 18%+.


 
Yeah, Greenhouse has a really cool video on YouTube called 
WW grow with Japanese subtitles.  The guy tells you about 20 times how he invented WW and how it won the 1996 Cannabis Cup, and how it's the most potent MJ in the world and, oh yeah, did he mention that it won the 1996 Cannabis Cup and he invented it.

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1Ma7yeZWbY


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 29, 2009)

imburne said:
			
		

> omg thats huge!


 
Sadly ..... No-one has ever said that about mine.

Fantastic beautiful girl you have PH, very healthy looking.

You must be proud.

Well done :aok:

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2009)

:clap:  That is a Beautiful Ladie you have there...How is the super cropping going?  Keep up doing what your doing  she is likeing it..Take care and be safe


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 29, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :clap: That is a Beautiful Ladie you have there...How is the super cropping going? Keep up doing what your doing she is likeing it..Take care and be safe


 
I hope the super-cropping is doing well--nothing died yet.  Actually, the ones I thought I had over-pinched are doing the best.  Just doing Fox Farm by the book and hovering over them.  Thanks.  Hope your Widow grow is coming along.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 29, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Sadly ..... No-one has ever said that about mine.
> 
> Fantastic beautiful girl you have PH, very healthy looking.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, Hippy, it's a new experience for me as well--showed my wife the quote and see's still laughing.  See, just started this sport and already it's improving me.  Thanks.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 29, 2009)

My chilluns. I put plywood over the bath tub in my studio, covered everything with white film and put a 400w MH on them.  I've topped, super-cropped and generally tortured them to slow them down until the big girls get done in the flower room.  Nothing works--they just keep growing.   I could have worse problems than too much pot, couldn't I?


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, I saw that exact video a long time ago!  It was interesting!  Since he is in Amsterdam, isn't it illegal to grow under lights there?  It is strange law they have their (so I heard) that all grows are legal only in greenhouses or outdoors...but indoors under light is illegal?  in Amsterdam/Holland?  That is STRANGE!



			
				PencilHead said:
			
		

> Yeah, Greenhouse has a really cool video on YouTube called
> WW grow with Japanese subtitles. The guy tells you about 20 times how he invented WW and how it won the 1996 Cannabis Cup, and how it's the most potent MJ in the world and, oh yeah, did he mention that it won the 1996 Cannabis Cup and he invented it.
> 
> hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1Ma7yeZWbY


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 7, 2009)

Today we're 38 days under 12/12.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Apr 7, 2009)

Lookin good Pencilhead. My WW is 11 days behind. Very similer. I'm feeding tigerbloom and bigbloom. Definitely a sweet grow. I got my seeds from Dr. Chronic. I've never smoked WW, so i'm excited as i've read great things. Thanks for posting your pics. They're a helpful gauge-peace


----------



## walter (Apr 7, 2009)

pencil your clones will stop growing in thoes pots they are small enough pots that they will stop growin but then they will start to bud a bit hahah but once you transplant into bigger pots they will grow nice nice,,, anyway good grow and good job on your cloning


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 15, 2009)

Six and a half weeks of 12/12.


----------



## mrspliffy (Apr 15, 2009)

looking good bro 55-60 day flower i take it?


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 15, 2009)

mrspliffy said:
			
		

> looking good bro 55-60 day flower i take it?


 
I'm guessing 60 days.  Counting down now--happily counting down. Thanks.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 15, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Yes, definite difference.
> 
> Supposedly DJ Short or Greenhouse created the WW and then others got hold of it and created their own versions:  DP, Nirvana, etc.
> 
> Greenhouse supposedly has 13%-14% THC and DP has 18%+.


it actually was Greenhouse that made it!! but arjan had no hand in its creation._ White Widow_ is a creation of Shantibaba, and he alone. Mr. nice seeds his Black Widow is the real deal. he sold the company to arjan and took his genetics to create Mr. Nice seeds. then arjan had to buy the genetics back thru the seed company shanti strated. heres an example of what GH bought renamed and claimed as there creation. 
*MR. Nice  *  
La Nina 
Black Widow                                          
Shark-Shock                                          
Super Silver Haze                                    
Nevilles Haze
*Green House**'s Hacks*
                                                El Nino  
White Widow
Great White Shark
Super Silver Haze
Nevilles Haze

and thats just some of the strains. everyone thinks GreenHouse is the Bomb but not many people know that Mr. Nice is were the Real genetics are at. GH is a Joke there now claiming to have the Real Arcata Train Wreck, and the Church as some of there new strains and its nowere close to the NYC Church or the arcata cut of TW there just GH hack attempts at the real deal. THE KING'S OF CANNABIS HA LMAO there just a marketing machine riding the coat tails of real Breeders. 
just had to put that out there:hubba:
im glad you got some clones of her.  she looks like a keeper for sure. naturally bushy with some mega bud formation. great job 
also i would go by the color of the trichs when harvesting wait till there mostly Cloudy and 10-15% Amber you will have a way better finished product than if you just cut at 60 days try to get a mag glass to see the trichs​


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, I've got a cheezy microsope from Radio Shack.  I'm also doing a couple of crystals that are 9 weeks flowering, so I've gotta keep an eye on them all.  Sampling is a very pleasant task, but I'll leave the final verdict to the microscope.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 15, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've got a cheezy microsope from Radio Shack.  I'm also doing a couple of crystals that are 9 weeks flowering, so I've gotta keep an eye on them all.  Sampling is a very pleasant task, but I'll leave the final verdict to the microscope.



thats cool thats the best way to go.  are those nirvana's Crystals you got? my buddy just started 12/12 with some. how do they look? does it put on weight like that WW is it frosty just curious how it grows :hubba: but great job though that WW is gonna give you lots of fine buds


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Apr 15, 2009)

sweet. Gotta watch and decide type of "buzz" desire but mine r lookin like 10 weeks, I never smoked WW, couple months more at best- good job Pencil-peace


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Apr 15, 2009)

oops sry to post in the middle of potheads420 explaining the blurry history of WW- i probly am not growing WW since it came from Dr Chronic-like i give a flying  sh$t as long as i like it- call it what ya want-ty potface420--J-Rotten


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 16, 2009)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> thats cool thats the best way to go.  are those nirvana's Crystals you got? my buddy just started 12/12 with some. how do they look? does it put on weight like that WW is it frosty just curious how it grows :hubba: but great job though that WW is gonna give you lots of fine buds


 
The beans came from marajuanaseeds.NL.  Germed 4, 3 sprouted and one was male.  The WW, I germed 4, got all 4 up and going and they were all girls. The crystal's definitely a different pheno from the WW. The WW has side colas ringing the main cola, but the crystal looks like a little christmas tree, very uniform. More red pistils on the crystalbut it's very sugared up like the WW.  Man, I can hardly wait.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 16, 2009)

Johnnyrotten123 said:
			
		

> oops sry to post in the middle of potheads420 explaining the blurry history of WW- i probly am not growing WW since it came from Dr Chronic-like i give a flying sh$t as long as i like it- call it what ya want-ty potface420--J-Rotten


 
I hear you.  I'm just looking to grow some killer pot--genetic purity isn't way up on my list of goals.  They ever legalize this stuff there are going to be legal ***** fights all over about who owns what, when and where.  As long as I'm getting good beans that all germinate and the majority are female, then I'm happy as a pig.  With all the trich frosting, it's gotta be good stuff.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 21, 2009)

Johnnyrotten123 said:
			
		

> oops sry to post in the middle of potheads420 explaining the blurry history of WW- i probly am not growing WW since it came from Dr Chronic-like i give a flying  sh$t as long as i like it- call it what ya want-ty potface420--J-Rotten



sorry bro im not trying to knock you guys buds. im just into the different strains and there lineage's. i like to know what im growing. but when you find a sweet lady like he got here than it does not matter. clone it and grow it. cause it looks like a keeper for sure.



			
				PencilHead said:
			
		

> I hear you. I'm just looking to grow some killer pot--genetic purity isn't way up on my list of goals. They ever legalize this stuff there are going to be legal ***** fights all over about who owns what, when and where. As long as I'm getting good beans that all germinate and the majority are female, then I'm happy as a pig. With all the trich frosting, it's gotta be good stuff.


 i partly agree if its bomb smoke it. :hubba: but most med users like to know what strain there getting. and if you do not no the genetic line it came from then you cant choose what would work best as your meds. thats when genetic purity comes into play. but you will be smoking some bomb bud soon whether its WW or not. keep up the sweet work


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 22, 2009)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> sorry bro im not trying to knock you guys buds. im just into the different strains and there lineage's. i like to know what im growing. but when you find a sweet lady like he got here than it does not matter. clone it and grow it. cause it looks like a keeper for sure.
> 
> i partly agree if its bomb smoke it. :hubba: but most med users like to know what strain there getting. and if you do not no the genetic line it came from then you cant choose what would work best as your meds. thats when genetic purity comes into play. but you will be smoking some bomb bud soon whether its WW or not. keep up the sweet work


 
No need for apologies--no offense taken.  Yeah, I'm a nute freak so I understand your being a strain freak.  I usually just smoke a joint and it levels me off.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Apr 23, 2009)

No need be sry pothead. Your post r interesting. I wish i cud get clones ur getting. Friggin amazing. U must have helluva connections.
    PH, post a few pics as u know i'm like 11 days behind u. I never did fix my heat problem, and i think its biting me in the a$$ now as growth i think has slowed and leaves browning and burning. I've made a few changes and hopefully can reverse. My first indoor grow, but summer is here now!! Yippie, slow dwn rotten, still got at least 1 more good snow, right Hick?


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 24, 2009)

Johnnyrotten123 said:
			
		

> No need be sry pothead. Your post r interesting. I wish i cud get clones ur getting. Friggin amazing. U must have helluva connections.
> PH, post a few pics as u know i'm like 11 days behind u. I never did fix my heat problem, and i think its biting me in the a$$ now as growth i think has slowed and leaves browning and burning. I've made a few changes and hopefully can reverse. My first indoor grow, but summer is here now!! Yippie, slow dwn rotten, still got at least 1 more good snow, right Hick?


ya i just recently ran into the right people. :hubba: 
ya its a pain but you gotta try to get the temps down. do you have a forced fresh air intake. 
my buddy is having heat prolems in flower currently he needs a bigger exhaust


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, I had to get a portable AC--I live in the south and it's already hot here.  I can maintain under 80F with the AC.  Next crop's going to do its 12/12 at night when it's easier to cool.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 24, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Yeah, I had to get a portable AC--I live in the south and it's already hot here.  I can maintain under 80F with the AC.  Next crop's going to do its 12/12 at night when it's easier to cool.


thats your best bet to help with the temps.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yea, i think it was turkeyneck recommended the nightime 12/12 back when i started this grow. Shudve listened:headbang2:


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 24, 2009)

Johnnyrotten123 said:
			
		

> Yea, i think it was turkeyneck recommended the nightime 12/12 back when i started this grow. Shudve listened:headbang2:


 
I do the same thing.  In winter it is great to help keep me warm(er).  But in summer even this makes the room too hot.  You can try using a timer to do 2 on, 1 off, but it means less than 12 hours of light (with 12 hours of darkness), and may take a little longer to flower, but your room won't be blazing hot.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 24, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> I do the same thing.  In winter it is great to help keep me warm(er).  But in summer even this makes the room too hot.  You can try using a timer to do 2 on, 1 off, but it means less than 12 hours of light (with 12 hours of darkness), and may take a little longer to flower, but your room won't be blazing hot.




:confused2:


----------



## bnightclown (Apr 24, 2009)

i best like the 12 12 when i am home....that way when i am not ther either is the sun god....... to each ther own


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2009)

I run my lights during the nighttime hours during the summer.  This helps with the heat a lot.  It is not a good idea to do anything like 2 on 1 off during flowering.  Keep your lights on for the full 12 hours they need and do what you need to to deal with the heat.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 26, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I run my lights during the nighttime hours during the summer. This helps with the heat a lot. It is not a good idea to do anything like 2 on 1 off during flowering. Keep your lights on for the full 12 hours they need and do what you need to to deal with the heat.


 
I thought I read somewhere, maybe here, that the 12 dark was what mattered most.  The study ran the lites like 30 some-odd-hours but went 12 dark.  But it's Sunday AM and I'm too laid back to go look--ain't that just like a newb.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 26, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I run my lights during the nighttime hours during the summer. This helps with the heat a lot. It is not a good idea to do anything like 2 on 1 off during flowering. Keep your lights on for the full 12 hours they need and do what you need to to deal with the heat.


 
To each his own...whatever works for you...and whatever floats your boat.  I deal with the heat by 2 on 1 off.  Works fine for me.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> To each his own...whatever works for you...and whatever floats your boat.  I deal with the heat by 2 on 1 off.  Works fine for me.



This is confusing me. Do you mean you turn your lights on for 2 hours and then turn them off for 1 hour and there is no adverse effects? If this is what you mean, do you have any pictures of the final product using the lights in this way?


----------



## Hick (Apr 27, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> To each his own...whatever works for you...and whatever floats your boat.  I deal with the heat by 2 on 1 off.  Works fine for me.




....:confused2:..  PLEASE.. any new grower reading this, DO NOT take it as even "remotely" good advice. A schedule like this is *sure* to ruin your plants. Absolutely "0" doubt in my mind. Only speaking from _experience_ and the most 'basic'  botanical science.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> To each his own...whatever works for you...and whatever floats your boat. I deal with the heat by 2 on 1 off. Works fine for me.


 
You fail... No where in your comment was there a coherent thought or shred of good advice. Everyone who has read your post is now dumber for having done so. We award you no points and may god have mercy on your soul.


----------



## hemp319 (Jun 12, 2009)

WOW!  u got some lovely ladies. how much yield per plant do u average?


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jun 13, 2009)

nice clones


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 13, 2009)

hemp319 said:
			
		

> WOW! u got some lovely ladies. how much yield per plant do u average?


 
This was my first serious attempt.  I averaged over a hundred grams per plant--751 total dried weight.   Here's a link to the details.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43078


----------

